# Software > OpenWrt >  Πρόβλημα με openwrt

## ablaz3r

Καλησπέρα! Αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω το openwrt στο wrt54g μου, χρησιμοποιώντας το 'OpenWrt_b3.bin' και ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες από εδώ: http://www.drinet.awmn/openwrt/index.ph ... ent_how-to

Αφού πέρασα το firmware και κατάφερα μετά από αρκετό παίδεμα να το κάνω να βλέπει awmn ώστε να περάσω τα πακέτα, μόλις έδωσα την εντολή 'ipkg update' μου είπε command ipkg not found  ::  . Το έψαξα λίγο και πράγματι δεν υπάρχει αυτή η εντολή. Τι παίζει? Πέρασα λάθος firmware? Αν ναι, πώς περνάω καινούργιο? Μπορώ να ξαναγυρίσω σε sveasoft αν δεν βγάλω άρκη?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## enaon

Το b3 είναι πολύ παλιό... που το βρήκες;

Για να γυρίσεις σε svea, ή να βάλεις άλλo openwrt, δές στο ίδιο site, στα troubleshooting.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πρήν κάνεις οτιδήποτε, βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις το boot-wait ενεργοποιημένο.

nvram get boot_wait
Αν σου απαντήσει 1(ή on), οκ. Αν σου πει 0(ή off), ενεργοποίησε το ως εξεις.

nvram set boot_wait=1
nvram commit

----------


## ablaz3r

Πέρασα καινούργια έκδοση του openwrt και τώρα δουλεύει μια χαρά  ::  
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## smyrosnik

Καλησπέρα 

Έχω κολλήσει στο resolv.conf

γράφω namerver 155.207.0.31

το αποθηκεύω με esc και :X και μετά κάνω ping κανονικά ip του internet αλλά αν γράψω Ping http://www.awmn.gr δεν κάνει τίποτα λέει host not found....

Καμμιά βοήθεια?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> γράφω namerver 155.207.0.31


Μήπως εννοείς nameserver ??

----------


## smyrosnik

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smyrosnik
> 
> γράφω namerver 155.207.0.31
> 
> 
> Μήπως εννοείς nameserver ??


Ναι αυτό γράφω nameserver 155.207.0.31 αλλά πάλι τίποτα δοκίμασα και άλλα dns servers αλλά πάλι τπτ..

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ναι αυτό γράφω nameserver 155.207.0.31 αλλά πάλι τίποτα δοκίμασα και άλλα dns servers αλλά πάλι τπτ..


Αυτούς τους DNS servers πού τους βρίσκεις; Είσια σίγουρος ότι παίζουν καλά;

----------


## smyrosnik

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smyrosnik
> 
> Ναι αυτό γράφω nameserver 155.207.0.31 αλλά πάλι τίποτα δοκίμασα και άλλα dns servers αλλά πάλι τπτ..
> 
> 
> Αυτούς τους DNS servers πού τους βρίσκεις; Είσια σίγουρος ότι παίζουν καλά;


είναι του AUTH , τους έχω στο pc μου , σύνδεσα επίσης το Pc μετά το linksys και με gateway to ip του linksys και μπαίνω νετ κανονικά.. πως μπορώ να φορτώσω τα πακέτα χειροκίνητα?


Τελικά έβαλα τα πακέτα βάζοντας όπου drinet.net το 213....... .. 

Μετά από μερικά λεπτά όμως αλλάζει Ip και βάζει αυτά του dhcP server Και όχι αυτά που το έχω εγώ.

----------


## mojiro

πακετα δεχεται ΜΟΝΟΟΟ μεσω της θυρας/ip που γραφει INTERNET...
στην περιπτωση του openwrt αυτη θυρα ειναι μπλοκαρισμενη απο το
firewall...

ανοιξε κονσολα και γραφειν



```
iptables -F 
iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT 
iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT 
iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT 
ifconfig vlan1 inet 192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```

και μετα τις εντολες για το ipkg....

----------


## enaon

Πακέτα δέχεται από όποια πόρτα νάνε, δεν έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό.
Κάνε remove το resolv.conf και μετά φτιάξε το πάλι.

rm /etc/resolv.conf

vi /etc/resolv.conf

Αν δεν το σβήσεις πρώτα, αλλάζει μετά από κάθε reboot.

Για να μήν παίρνει τιμές από τον dhcp, γράψε στο prompt

killall udhcpc

Βάλε την γραμμή αυτή στο S50Services, μέχρι να βρω από που καλείτε ο dchp client, ώστε να τον κλείνει μετά από reboot.

killall udhcpc

px

#!/bin/sh
#/usr/sbin/telnetd -l /bin/login
#/usr/sbin/httpd -p 80 -h /www -r drinet bbr
#/usr/sbin/dnsmasq
usr/sbin/snmpd
killall udhcpc

----------


## aris1

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Έχω κολλήσει στο resolv.conf
> 
> γράφω namerver 155.207.0.31
> 
> το αποθηκεύω με esc και :X και μετά κάνω ping κανονικά ip του internet αλλά αν γράψω Ping http://www.awmn.gr δεν κάνει τίποτα λέει host not found....
> 
> Καμμιά βοήθεια?


ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ .Ενώ περνάει το ping με το 213.5... μόλις του δώσεις http://www.ote.gr σου λέει host not found. Νομίζω είναι θέμα απενεργοποίησης του firewall.Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει όμως ακόμη (λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου).

----------


## lambrosk

Αν έχεις κάποιο hardware firewall άφησε ελεύθερη την ip γιατί την μπλοκάρει γιατί την ήξερε μέχρι τώρα unregistered...

----------


## smyrosnik

Τελικά γύρισα στο Alchemy ... έγραψα σε εκείνο cat /etc/resolv.conf

Και βγάζει

nameserver 192.168.1.1 !!!?

Kαι επίσης τελικά ολοκλήρωσα την εγκατάσταση με Ip αντι για ονομα διεύθυνσης στο src .. αλλά μετά σε AP mode δεν μπορούσε ένας client με Dlink 900 να συνδεθεί...ενώ τα πακέτα στο dlink ήταν όλα Good.. αντίστοφα δλδ DLink AP και WRT client έπαιζει αλλά πολύ χάλια.. σήμα το WRT έλεγε -78 και -91 noise.

----------


## smyrosnik

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smyrosnik
> 
> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Έχω κολλήσει στο resolv.conf
> 
> γράφω namerver 155.207.0.31
> 
> το αποθηκεύω με esc και :X και μετά κάνω ping κανονικά ip του internet αλλά αν γράψω Ping http://www.awmn.gr δεν κάνει τίποτα λέει host not found....
> ...


Όπως είπα πιο πάνω έβαλα το Alchemy ...και κάνει resolve το http://www.awmn.gr αλλά δεν τα κάνει ping ενώ το http://www.ote.gr το κάνει ping..με το firewall απενργοποιήμενο (το έχω για άσχετο λόγο) . Με ενεργοποιημένο fw δεν δοκίμασα να δω τι γίνετε..

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Όπως είπα πιο πάνω έβαλα το Alchemy ...και κάνει resolve το http://www.awmn.gr αλλά δεν τα κάνει ping ενώ το http://www.ote.gr το κάνει ping..με το firewall απενργοποιήμενο (το έχω για άσχετο λόγο) . Με ενεργοποιημένο fw δεν δοκίμασα να δω τι γίνετε..


Είναι μερικά site τα οποία κόβουν τα pings μέσω firewall, οπότε μάλλον συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## aris1

παιδιά , 
νομίζω την βρήκα τη λύση.
Σε μένα τουλάχιστον έτσι δούλεψε. Η απενεργοποίηση του firewall δεν φαίνεται να βοηθάει .Δεν βλάπτει πάντως να τον απενεργοποιήσουμε από το S45firewall , με την εντολή "#", κατά τα γνωστά . Σβήνουμε το παλιό resolv και φτιάχνουμε καινούργιο με τον editor. Έχουμε βρει τις DNS του provider μας είτε επικοινωνώντας μαζί του είτε μέσω δικτύου (και google). Περνάμε σαν nameserver την primary DNS και μετά βρίσκει τον host για να κατεβάσει τα πακέτα . 
Σημειώνω ότι σε μένα το παραπάνω δούλεψε , και ότι έχω το linksys πίσω από άλλο pc , που τρέχει xp (με ICS) . Σε όλα έχω βάλει manual ip και manual τις DNS του provider .

----------


## mojiro

εγω βρηκα αλλο προβλημα....τωρα

στο σπιτι εχω ενα σερβερ με dhcp & bind & 2 καρτες lan

στη μια οποτε συνδεω ενα συγκεκριμενο pc περνει συγκεκριμενα
ip, gw, netmask, dns, wins και δουλευει σωστα.

στην αλλη lan του server εχω την inet πορτα του linksys. σε αυτη
την lan δεν τρεχει ο dhcp. τρεχει ομως ο dhcp στο wireless του linksys.

στον wireless dhcp εχω ορισει ως dns τις 2 ip του server. ομως στα
client δινει ως dns την wireless ip του. ειναι λογικο ?

δεν δουλευει και τρεχω και οριζω μονος τις σωστες dns.

----------


## mojiro

κανενας ρουτερας να μου δωσει τα φωτα του ?

----------

